# Pas de tonalité



## Antiphon (2 Août 2004)

J'ai remplacé mes prises téléphoniques traditionnelles par des rj11 munies des filtres ADSL adaptés. Mon problème est actuellement le suivant :

Lorsque le téléphone est directement branché, donc sans filtre, et que ma FreeBox est éteinte, j'ai une tonalité parfaite, ce qui est tout à fait normal. 
Lorsque mon téléphone est toujours branché directement, mais que la FreeBox est allumée, j'ai du grésillement sur la ligne, une très faible tonalité et une coupure au bout de quelque temps, ce qui est encore tout à fait normal. 
Par contre, lorsque la FreeBox est allumée et que le téléphone est relié par l'intermédiaire du filtre, je n'ai absolument aucune tonalité, rien, le silence, comme si le téléphone n'était absolument pas branché... 
Avez-vous une petite idée de ce qui se passe ? Sur mon poste principal, là où est branchée la FreeBox, je dispose d'une prise téléphonique traditionnelle, à huit connecteurs donc, avec un filtre adapté, et là pas de problème pour téléphoner. C'est sur les postes secondaires en rj11 (donc avec quatre connecteurs) que cela ne marche absolument pas... 

P.S. : Bon, ça ne marche toujours pas, mais j'ai fait quelques tests :

*Tél.*___Câble Apple___*Prise Tél.* OK
*Tél.*___Câble Filtre___*Prise Tél.* OK
*Tél.*___Câble Apple___*Filtre*___Câble Filtre___*Prise Tél.* RAS
*Tél.*___Câble Filtre___*Filtre*___Câble Filtre___*Prise Tél.* RAS
*Tél.*___Câble Apple___*Filtre*___Câble Apple___*Prise Tél.* RAS

Ma conclusion est que le filtre ne marche pas... Et la vôtre ?


----------



## ithymique (3 Août 2004)

vc mux..  llc... si tu n'as pas le bon protocole le téléphone peut ne pas fonctionner (ça m'a déjà fait ça avec le speedtouch usb chez wanadoo)
vérifie que c'est le bon, celui qui marche n'est pas forcément le bon !
enfin je crois


----------



## maousse (3 Août 2004)

ithymique a dit:
			
		

> vc mux..  llc... si tu n'as pas le bon protocole le téléphone peut ne pas fonctionner (ça m'a déjà fait ça avec le speedtouch usb chez wanadoo)
> vérifie que c'est le bon, celui qui marche n'est pas forcément le bon !
> enfin je crois


moi je crois que ça n'a pas de rapport. Il n'y a rien à régler avec la freebox, pas de protocole, pas de pilote, le problème ici est un pur problème de câblage.

Là par contre, je suis totalement incompétent. Effectivement, le filtre peut être mis en cause, mais pas forcément, tu es sûr de ton câblage rj11 ? Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que quand un filtre est défectueux, en général, tout se passe comme s'il n'y avait pas de filtre, pas une absence totale de signal. Donc en gros, ton filtre sur rj11, il filtre bien sur les 2 bons fils à l'intérieur du rj11 ? Tu as fait tes cables rj11 toi-même. Si oui, je commencerais à vérifier là.


----------



## Antiphon (3 Août 2004)

Je crois que je suis parvenu à comprendre d'où venait le problème, mais je ne parviens pas à le résoudre.  Une prise rj11 comporte 6 pôles, comme cela est bien représenté sur ce schéma :







Normalement, ce sont les deux pôles du milieu, 3 et 4, qui sont raccordés. Effectivement, lorsque je regarde les prises du filtre, il n'existe que deux contacts en cuivre au milieu.

Problème, en prenant un téléphone France Télécom de base, en raccordant directement celui-ci à la prise rj11 par un câble munis de 4 fils (de 2 à 5) et en faisant différents tests, je me suis rendu compte que les contacts du téléphone se faisaient sur 2 et 3, voire 4 et 5... 

En conclusion, je ne sais pas trop quoi faire...  Soit je trouve un téléphone "à l'américaine" qui se connecte sur les deux pôles du milieu, soit je bidouille le filtre pour qu'il décale l'entrée et la sortie ?  :mouais: Bon, j'ai l'électricien qui passe bientôt pour m'installer une prise de terre, je crois que je vais voir ça avec lui...  Merci pour votre aide...


----------

